# settled in Portugal with my family



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

thakurajay17 said:


> My self vinay... I have total 11 years experience in banking and financial sectors... I have a good experience in foreign currency and western union..
> And wife has also a 7 years experience in baning and financial sector.
> We want to move to Portugal .. Please tell us can we do PTE for general category... I am 32 years old and wife is 31 years...
> We have two baby girls also.....
> Please suggest..... We want to settelled in Portugal


----------

